# SOOO CUTE! (and Kookie)...Cabbage Patch Hats for Kids



## SeaBreeze

Okay all you grandmas out there...time to get busy for your grandbabies, lol. :bowknot:



> Cabbage Patch Kids-Inspired Hats Miss Cellania       •      Sunday, January 12, 2014 at 7:00 AM      •    5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aren't these little beauties adorable? They look just like Cabbage Patch Kids! Well, to be honest, the real babies are much cuter than the toys, but their yarn hats that resemble wigs go a long way toward making them into little dolls. It works best if your child is chubby-cheeked already. The patterns for these knit and/or crochet caps come from several sources, *which you can find at Diply*.


----------



## Jillaroo

_Very cute SB, i should imagine they will be a big hit_:hair:


----------



## Casper

_*Our 4 grandsons are either teenagers or older......
I just can't see them wearing those either, but they are cute SB....:bowknot:*_


----------



## SeaBreeze

*How To Crochet Booties and Slippers*

Here are some ideas on crocheting booties and slippers for those interested.

http://diply.com/creativeideas/adorable-crochet-booties-slippers/21828


----------



## QuickSilver

Adorable...  I wish I had this talent and could do this!!   Never learned to knit or crochet.    I cannot learn from a book and would need someone to actually sit with me and show me.


----------



## JustBonee

I was on a crocheting kick some years back. It was a fun past time while it lasted. I got burned out though.
 I made some booties that I still have, and they are the warmest darn things! (a lot like those blue/pink ones pictured) .. then I made several small animals for the kids, and afghans for everyone I knew .. lol  I got carried away with those!


----------



## SeaBreeze

Pumpkin hat.


----------

